# Pumilio ID?



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello,
I have only owned a few pumilio over the years so I don't know much about them.
Could anyone give a tentative or even confident guess regarding what color form/locality this frog is?
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Ryan, is this one of your pumilio? Or is this at a store? Or did you just see this pic and like the color and want tO see which it is?


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my pumilio.
I purchased it a couple of months ago. The vendor was not a dedicated dart frog enthusiast. He did not know any background information on the frog and all he would tell me is that it came from a breeder in Texas. I am ok if I don't know what it is but I thought I would post and get some feedback.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Esperanza maybe?


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I considered man creek a possiblity. I see pictures online of some that resemble this frog. I don't lean towards esperanza but I don't really know.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never seen a mancreek with those pale of legs. I really think it's an Esperanza. Find out who the guy is that it originally came from.

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## DaysAndDarts (Jan 24, 2012)

Almirante maybe


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Do you know if it is wild caught or captive bred (actually captive bred, not the "farm raised/ cb" label that lots of wild caught cheap pumilio get)? Also, the price should give you an idea since the esperanzas I've seen for sale are generally quite a bit higher than all of the almirantes being imported. 
I'm going to guess it is some sort of the almirantes that are frequently imported and sold on Kingsnake... but you can never be sure since so many populations look similar.
Bryan


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I could believe almirante. It was quite cheap and wild caught was not out of the question. I asked about captive bred and the seller replied it came from a breeder in Texas. I am okay with it just being a pet because I don't really wan't to risk hybridizing. I have been feeding it plenty of springtails and flies with some superpig. The colors are really starting to come out and it has a plump belly now. 

Thanks to everyone for their input. My next pumilio will have to be CB with a known locale.


----------

